# Pilotes pour scanner Canon Lide 25 - OSX.5.2



## Calor45 (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Petit problème avec ce scanner :
J'ai échangé mon lide50 contre celui-ci car d'aprés le site de canon il est compatible léopard.
Problème : Il n'a jamais marché
Installation de ScanGear et CanonToolbox sans probleme, redémarrage.
Je lance Canon Toolbox, le scanner n'est pas détecté, dans les réglages ( icone de droite de la toolbox ) il n'apparait même pas dans le menu.
Quelqu'un peut t'il m'aider ?


----------



## Pitouthestar (21 Mai 2008)

Je suis exactement dans le même cas...
Je l'ai acheté parceque mon Medion n'était pas du tout compatible avec Mac OS depuis mon switch... et je suis obligé de passer par VMWare pour utiliser le Canon LIDE 25. Un comble.
Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur aussi !


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2008)

Voir peut-être ici.

 LiDE 25 Scanner Driver Ver. 11.0.3.0X (Mac OS X)
 CanoScan Toolbox Ver. 4.9.3.4X (Mac OS X)
 Driver uninstall utility Ver. 1.5.1.0 (Mac OS X)


----------



## ericwild (13 Juin 2008)

Il faut en effet desinstaller le driver avec l'utilitaire ad hoc, et le réinstaller aussitôt (Pendant les opérations, le scanner doit être débranché).

On trouve la toolbox, le pilote et le désinstalleur ici :
ici :


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2008)

ericwild a dit:


> Il faut en effet desinstaller le driver avec l'utilitaire ad hoc, et le réinstaller aussitôt (Pendant les opérations, le scanner doit être débranché).
> 
> On trouve la toolbox, le pilote et le désinstalleur ici :
> ici :



Ce n'est pas pour dire... mais enfin... n'était-ce pas l'objet de mon post ?


----------



## Calor45 (17 Juin 2008)

Ok je n'avais pas pensé à VMWare, c'est pas terrible mais ça dépanne ! merci
J'avais débranché le scanner ces derniers moi, je pense reprendre un scan Epson qui eux, apparemment, posent moins de problemes aux utilisateurs mac.
++
Calor



Pitouthestar a dit:


> Je suis exactement dans le même cas...
> Je l'ai acheté parceque mon Medion n'était pas du tout compatible avec Mac OS depuis mon switch... et je suis obligé de passer par VMWare pour utiliser le Canon LIDE 25. Un comble.
> Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur aussi !


----------



## zahra (12 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Ca fait plusieurs tentatives maintenant que j'essaye de brancher mon scanner sur mon nouveau Mac. J'ai essayé toutes sortes de versions de CanoScan toolbox version 4.1 , 4.9, 5.0, etc... puis de versions SCANGEAR 7.2 ...
mais ça ne fait toujours rien. Y'a une incompatibilité!
J'ai ensuite désinstallé avec DELDRV (différentes versions...) mais toujours rien.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider? 
Merci!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2008)

zahra a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ca fait plusieurs tentatives maintenant que j'essaye de brancher mon scanner sur mon nouveau Mac. J'ai essayé toutes sortes de versions de CanoScan toolbox version 4.1 , 4.9, 5.0, etc... puis de versions SCANGEAR 7.2 ...
> mais ça ne fait toujours rien. Y'a une incompatibilité!
> J'ai ensuite désinstallé avec DELDRV (différentes versions...) mais toujours rien.
> ...


C'est mort.

http://forums.macg.co/4587032-post1.html et voir aussi pièce jointe.

Chez Canon USA, les dernières mises à jour concernant ce modèle datent toutes d'avant la sortie de Leopard.

Essayer VueScan (payant), acheter un nouveau scanner ou installer Windows sur le Mac (il y a des pilotes Vista pour le Lide 80).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas pour dire... mais enfin... n'était-ce pas l'objet de mon post ?



bonjour

A la suite de la réinsatllation de mon système (X.5.5), impossible d'utiliser mon Canoscan Lide 60 : j'ai réinstallé le pilote et j'ai comme message d'erreur : "le fichier nécessaire est probablement manquant ou endommagé, ou les paramètres sont incorrects...."

Si vous avez une idée

Albert


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2008)

La réinstallation de X.5.5 c'est effectuée comment ? "Clean install" ou "Archiver et Installer" ?

Si c'est la deuxième solution, il est possible que d'anciens fichiers de préférence perturbent le système.

Utilisez-vous bien les derniers logiciels en date pour le Lide 60 :
 LiDE 60 Scanner Driver Ver. 11.1.3.0X (lide60osx11130en.dmg)
 CanoScan Toolbox Ver. 4.9.3.4X (cstbosx4934ej4.dmg)
 Driver uninstall utility Ver. 1.5.1.0 (deldrvosx1510en.dmg)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La réinstallation de X.5.5 c'est effectuée comment ? "Clean install" ou "Archiver et Installer" ?
> 
> Si c'est la deuxième solution, il est possible que d'anciens fichiers de préférence perturbent le système.
> 
> ...



J'ai rapatrié logiciels et documents avec Time Machine.
J'ai bien : CanoScan Toolbox Ver. 4.9.3.4X (cstbosx4934ej4.dmg)

mais pas les deux autres : où puis-je les trouver ?

Albert


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> J'ai rapatrié logiciels et documents avec Time Machine.
> J'ai bien : CanoScan Toolbox Ver. 4.9.3.4X (cstbosx4934ej4.dmg)
> 
> mais pas les deux autres : où puis-je les trouver ?
> ...



ICI


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ICI



Impeccable, merci.
Albert

PS : la citation de Mac Cartney ne nous rajeunit pas !


----------



## videomix (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben moi j'ai pas bien compris...
J'ai un scanner LIDE 25.... et MAC OS 10.5.5 etca marche pas..... j'ai du installer pas mal de driver innutiles et je dois surement les désinstaller mas je sais pas comment... Je suis un p'ti nouveau du mac.... Merci de votre indulgence et de votre aide....


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2008)

Rien de nouveau pour le Lide25, ce sont toujours les mêmes adresses Lide25 chez Canon USA ou Lide25 chez Canon Europe et les mêmes logiciels.

Utilisez d'abord le désinstalleur préconisé (uniquement disponible chez Canon USA) :
Driver uninstall utility Ver. 1.5.1.0 (Mac OS X) => deldrvosx1510en.dmg

Installez ensuite dans cet ordre (scanner débranché) :
CanoScan Toolbox Ver. 4.9.3.4X (Mac OS X) => cstbosx4934ej4.dmg (Europe ou USA c'est le même)
LiDE 25 Scanner Driver Ver. 11.0.3.0X (Mac OS X) => lide25osx11030fr.dmg (prendre Europe pour la localisation française, c'est le lien faussement noté 11.211a)

Un redémarrage une réparation des autorisations et essayez.


----------



## videomix (4 Novembre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rien de nouveau pour le Lide25, ce sont toujours les mêmes adresses Lide25 chez Canon USA ou Lide25 chez Canon Europe et les mêmes logiciels.
> 
> Utilisez d'abord le désinstalleur préconisé (uniquement disponible chez Canon USA) :
> Driver uninstall utility Ver. 1.5.1.0 (Mac OS X) => deldrvosx1510en.dmg
> ...



C'est la bonne soluce...Merci l'ami


----------



## gdtchj (2 Janvier 2009)

Canon... Canon... Canon...

Bref, MacBook, sous 10.5.6, pour Canon Lide 25
J'essaie de désinstaller les pilotes, avec l'utilitaire dédié, mais l'opération ne fonctionne pas : 

J'ai téléchargé le "deldrvosx1510en.dmg" qui monte une image disque avec une appli "Deldrv05.app" qui se lance, demande ce que je veux désinstaller et là essaie de lancer une autre appli "Delsg.app"

Mac OS m'avertit que c'est une application téléchargée et que je dois faire attention, etc.
 Je clique sur ouvrir... et rien ne se passe...

Là j'avoue que... 

Rien à dire pour l'install de la ToolBox

Je passe à ScanGear... l'installation lance là aussi "Delsg.app", si je ne clique sur rien (dans la fenêtre "c'est une appli téléchargée, patati-patata"), l'installation est un succès, si je clique sur ouvrir, elle est un échec

Bref, le scan ne fonctionne pas... ToolBox me dit "Impossible de lancer le pilote" ou un truc du genre


----------



## Mac David (29 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai suivi ces échanges pour installer mon scanner. Et voila comment je m'en suis sorti.

L'installation du Scan Gear ne fonctionne pas, j'ai donc afficher le contenu du package d'installation, décompresser le package.pax.gz et installer les fichiers à la main en suivant les chemins indiqués.
J'ai relancé l'installation du package.

CanoScan Toolbox trouve enfin le pilote.

Laborieux j'avoue mais l'essentiel c'est que ça marche.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2009)

Mac David a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai suivi ces échanges pour installer mon scanner. Et voila comment je m'en suis sorti.
> 
> ...



Laborieux effectivement... quel modèle de scanner ? Le LiDE 25 ? (normalement, celui-là ne doit pas poser de problème) Un plus ancien ? (c'est du coup une belle astuce)


----------



## Mac David (30 Juin 2009)

Salut, c'est un Lide 25 sur MacBook Pro OSX 10.5.7


----------



## ppierre (2 Octobre 2009)

Mac David a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai suivi ces échanges pour installer mon scanner. Et voila comment je m'en suis sorti.
> 
> ...



Excellent, ça marche super bien sur mon ordi. (MacBook White OS X 10.5.8, avec le contenu du fichier lide25osx11030fr.dmg). Scanner Canon Canoscan LiDe 25.

Mille mercis, sans ça pas de scanner.


----------

